# GAHHH!!!! Got Izzo groomed for the first time today.....



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

**PHOTO ADDED* GAHHH!!!! Got Izzo groomed for the first time today.....*

Uggh! Just got back from groomers. I was very specific about how I wanted his face done. I said minimal trimming, enough to see his eyes. They didn't clip his body thank goodness!!!! Well, his little bangs look cute but they SKINNED his nose. Literally shaved it down to the skin and now it looks irritated AND I reiterated SEVERAL times to MAKE SURE his beautiful eyelashes weren't cut. Well they cut one and left the other one alone  PLEASE tell me that his eyelashes will grow back!!!! How fast will his nose hair grow? Hopefully quick. Next time I am gonna say scissor trim only!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nicole, Oh no!! I HATE when you are specific about certain things and the groomer still doesn't listen! :Cry: I really don't know if his "eyelash" will grow back....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, the more I hear these stories, the more I'm convinced that no one but me is ever going to groom Kodi! I waffled back and forth on the face hair thing for quite a while, but in the end, decided that I wanted to be able to see his eyes. (and he's so NOT a top knot kinda guy<g>) So I did some very minimal trimming, just so I can see his eyes. I can always do more, it's hard to undo what you've already done. He does have some nose hair that still sticks up, but from what I've read, this should lie down as it gets longer, so I'm leaving it alone for now.

Otherwise, the only trimming I'm doing is his feet and a minimal clean-up around his private parts. I may change my mind at some point, but right now, I can't bear the thought of not running my hands through his long, silky hair!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....Poor Izzo! 

Eyelashes will grow back, whiskers grow back! Where are the pictures of little Izzo? We want to see little Izzo and his new haircut.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwww Nicole. Ghrrrrr. I remember the first hair cut too. they did the same thing to Jasper's nose up by his eyes. It does grow back pretty quickly. But the eyelashes? that is just wrong! 

But I would love a picture of cute little Izzo.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, so do the eyelashes grow back or not? I am confused  I know his hair will grow back on his nose so it's ok. I think his bangs look cute. His nose is just skinned. I will post a pic in a bit after I beat a child or two of mine. LOL. Home from school, full of energy and ANNOYING. Irritating time of day not to mention I am PMS :/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm thinking that since "eyelashes" aren't really eyelashes, but rather darker hair that grows at the top of the eyes, that it might either grow back in just as dark as before or lighter. I wonder if it's like cutting dark tips off that rarely grow back as dark.... ?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhh no I hate groomers, they never never listen. I must have tried 4 or 5 different groomers with Riley and every time they would do something I asked them not to do. I finally broke down and hired a groomer to come to my house figuring they can't do something I dont want while I am sitting watching and I LOVE IT!! The best part is my boys just LOVE her, when I tell them she is coming the get all excited and start crying at the door waiting for her to show up.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a pic from my iphone. Not the greatest quality but you get the idea. It looks awful. I am wondering if he has hair in his eye or they poked him in the eye b/c the side where it's more irritated is the eye that keeps watering. Ahhh, I want to scream. All I have to say is thank goodness it will grow back!!!! What I want to know is HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE? MY POOR IZZO


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Nicole, that would really piss me off too! His nose does look irritated. Thank God it will grow back but I would shoot the groomer!!!
Vinny used to have eyelashes that were so long they would hang straight down into the muzzle by his nose. They were beautiful but I worried they were in his sight so foolishly I trimmed them. I think they have grown back a little but I noticed the groomer accidently trimmed one again, arghhh. They grow real slowly. 
Izzo is such a cutie. The rest of him looks great and the nose will grow back soon. It looks so pink.
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Give the hair a month...it will look better. I see what you are talking about....When I cut Dexter too close, you can see the freckling in his skin...especially where the dark hair is.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww that face, Izzo doesn't look like he is happy with his cut either. It is so frustrating when the groomer doesn't do what you ask. Riley has come back a couple times looking like a poodle. It is just hair and fortunately it will grow out, even the eyelashes.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Just got my 3 babies groomed. Jaime 2 weeks ago, Skippy and Sunshine yesterday. They always trim the hair between the eyes at the nose, but never shave it . It's trimed so that it flows evenly into the stash! I would get my money back and find another groomer! Thankfully, it will grow back! I remember the first time I got Sunshine groomed, I was very specific on what I wanted. Picked her up and she was completely SHAVED!!!! Can't even describe what she looked like but it was horrifying. Never went back there and did get my money back!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I AM pissed but I am not going to ask for my money back. They are super sweet and did a good job otherwise. I will just count the losses and move on. It's hair, it will grow back. I just don't want him to be uncomfortable  Thanks for all of the moral support!!!! Should I spray some miracle grow on his nose??? LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually Izzo looks gorgeous except for his poor irritated nose. I know that there are good groomers out there but where in the heck are they? I finally have a lady who does an acceptable job but I had a few nightmare grooming stories. Murphy in my current avatar shows the most drastic experience. Poor guy had to be shaved because he was one huge mat.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The more I read the more I am convinced my dogs look great with my grooming.
Sorry to say Smarty never got the really long eye lashes back after one cutting. Galen’s were cut when we got her and they are still short.

I would have been furious with that groomer for doing that to his nose.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd take a photo of that and bring it with me next time to show what you don't want. I'd be angry! I took Scooter to a Petco for grooming once and he had tiny cuts all over his belly, they didn't even tell me. When I picked him up his tail was down and he was shaking so we never went back, I don't even shop there anymore.

He's such a sweet little guy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Izzo does look great. I would pissed too about the nose and eye lashes... the nose is really shaved. But other than that it is a super grooming.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sweet Izzo is adorable. I would be pissed about how badly they irritated his little nose. Seriously could they not see how pink/red they were making it?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Nicole,

I would not go back - I'm sorry that doesn't even look right.

My neighbors dog got her eye nicked and she is almost blind now. I would take her to the vet and make sure the eye isn't nicked especially since it is watering.

Poor baby hope his eye gets better.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I am not mad at the groomer. I think she is used to grooming a LOT of Shih Tzu dogs and has never groomed a Havanese. Regardless, the hair on his nose is gone, down to the skin. It is what it is and by me being ticked isn't going to make his hair magically grow back. I am going to be REALLY hesitant to take him to ANY groomer after this. His eye seems fine. I think that there may have been some small hairs in there. He seems fine and hopefully in a few days his nose won't be so irritated. Hoping it grows back fast. Thanks for all of your support. I know many of you have been there done that. I guess I am just upset that I was pretty specific and it still didn't come out like I had expected. Thankfully Izzo doesn't have a mirror to look in


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sissygirl said:


> Hi Nicole,
> 
> I would not go back - I'm sorry that doesn't even look right.
> 
> ...


That's really sad about your neighbor's dog.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel your frustration . . . poor Izzo. I took my two puppies in for their first haircut last month. For lack of knowing where else to go, I went to a rather upscale and expensive salon. I was told that several of the groomers showed their own dogs, so was hopeful they knew what a proper haircut should look like. I asked for a scissor cut, but was talked into a clipper cut. Big mistake! When I came to pick up my dogs, I barely recognized them. Both had been shaved right up their nose and between the eyes, just like Izzo. Their bangs were chopped straight across. The rest of their hair was left longer than I asked, so the cut looked like some sort of doggy mullet. On top of that, Cosmo, who has wavy hair, looked as if he had been flat ironed. Needless to say, I'm not going back there. I found the thread with pictures of Sierra's hairstyle, and plan to take those photos in to show the new groomer. I'm half tempted to try trimming them myself, but am not quite brave enough.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Home grooming...*

Ever since Riki was turned into a poodle at age 1 (he is six next month), I have done my own grooming. I bought the tools and watched videos. I know what I want and am better than I was at first. I have given them really short cuts, and longer scissored cuts.

You can do it. I do, and I am not that talented. I just love my dogs and hate what the groomer did to them and what has been done to others. Unless you get one who knows havanese and LISTENS to what you ask for!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Izzo! The cut really doesn't look that bad, but how frustrating that people either don't get it or just don't pay attention. I really think some groomers just do a standard cut on all small breeds, regardless of breed. Does his nose seem to bother him?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Izzo-you're beautiful anyway! The nose will be back in a few weeks.
My groomer is super, but I hate leaving my baby there for hours on end-hence, I do it myself now.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

heatherkurt said:


> I feel your frustration . . . poor Izzo. I took my two puppies in for their first haircut last month. For lack of knowing where else to go, I went to a rather upscale and expensive salon. I was told that several of the groomers showed their own dogs, so was hopeful they knew what a proper haircut should look like. I asked for a scissor cut, but was talked into a clipper cut. Big mistake! When I came to pick up my dogs, I barely recognized them. Both had been shaved right up their nose and between the eyes, just like Izzo. Their bangs were chopped straight across. The rest of their hair was left longer than I asked, so the cut looked like some sort of doggy mullet. On top of that, Cosmo, who has wavy hair, looked as if he had been flat ironed. Needless to say, I'm not going back there. I found the thread with pictures of Sierra's hairstyle, and plan to take those photos in to show the new groomer. I'm half tempted to try trimming them myself, but am not quite brave enough.


Heather-your two could not be cuter!! Makes me want another...


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

heatherkurt said:


> I feel your frustration . . . poor Izzo. I took my two puppies in for their first haircut last month. For lack of knowing where else to go, I went to a rather upscale and expensive salon. I was told that several of the groomers showed their own dogs, so was hopeful they knew what a proper haircut should look like. I asked for a scissor cut, but was talked into a clipper cut. Big mistake! When I came to pick up my dogs, I barely recognized them. Both had been shaved right up their nose and between the eyes, just like Izzo. Their bangs were chopped straight across. The rest of their hair was left longer than I asked, so the cut looked like some sort of doggy mullet. On top of that, Cosmo, who has wavy hair, looked as if he had been flat ironed. Needless to say, I'm not going back there. I found the thread with pictures of Sierra's hairstyle, and plan to take those photos in to show the new groomer. I'm half tempted to try trimming them myself, but am not quite brave enough.


I think their haircuts look so cute! You said it's been a month so I can only hope Izzo's nose hair looks like your pups' in that time frame. Sounds like we both had a bad grooming experience with our babies  At least it's hair and it'll grow back but in the meantime we have to see our babies like this. BOO!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

For the love of God, what's wrong with that groomer shaving his nose????? 

I've got to say, he does look adorable though. He's such a beautiful boy!

I'd definately let the groomer have it and also let the owner know how unhappy you are. ESPECIALLY, after telling him/her what to do.

Man oh man oh man


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nicole, I would definitely apply daily sun screen/lotion on little Izzo's shaved nose until it's fully covered with hair again. Even if it isn't hot where you live, the skin on a prominent part of his face, i.e. his nose is very prone to sun burns EASILY especially with him being a light colored Hav.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think they did a nice job with the exception of the shaving of his nose. He looks really cute. Give it a month or so and you'll see a difference. 
My groomer used to use a razor on that area too (though not quite as short as Izzo) and I asked them not to. It seemed to worsen the muzzle staining. They said it was a standard part of a sanitary cut. 
You may go through some time when you have to use a little gel to keep the growing hair in place but once it grows out, no more problems.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The eyelashes should grow back! I actually have to trim Lincoln's eyelashes regularly....they can get to 4-5" long and that makes it hard from him 

I hope Izzo's nose gets better soon. Poor baby. I agree with the others though - other than the nose (which looks like perhaps a mistake that they caught partway through), he looks very cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nicole~ Like Linda, I do all of Tori's grooming myself. Her one and only groomer visit didn't turn out looking so bad but, she was an emotional "mess" being in that situation. So, I invested in the Havanese grooming book _From Nose to Tail_ It has been extremely helpful and I highly recommend it.

Also, Suzanne's tutorial thread has help me tremendously, as well. Honestly, doing it yourself really isn't all that difficult.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If I can put in a word from my experience with minature schnauzers, the eyelashes will grow back before you know it. Actually, schnauzer's eyelashes are trimmed along with the brows and are back again by the next time for a trim. Surely it works the same for any dog. And once my child--so long ago--cut her long lashes and they grew back.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

That is so odd, why did they shave his nose so closely to the skin?? I've never seen that and I have 2 dogs groomed every 5 weeks for the past 5 years. It looks irritated, you may want to put some antibiotic cream on it, poor thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Well, I AM pissed but I am not going to ask for my money back. They are super sweet and did a good job otherwise. I will just count the losses and move on. It's hair, it will grow back. I just don't want him to be uncomfortable  Thanks for all of the moral support!!!! Should I spray some miracle grow on his nose??? LOL


At very least, I'd take the picture you took back to them so they can SEE how irritated the skin is. That's not just "skin showing through".. it looks sore! Poor puppy!


----------

